# The Miracle of Berlin / Das Wunder von Berlin



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

The Miracle of Berlin (Das Wunder von Berlin), a tv-film about a divided family coping with the fall of the Berlin Wall, drew 8 million viewers on Jan. 27***8212;21% of Germany's TV audience at the time.

It's available for viewing at http://wundervonberlin.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/24/0,1872,7125208,00.html?dr=1

There are some other interesting features on this page including one on everyday life in the DDR.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Anyone watch yet?


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

JSpira said:


> Anyone watch yet?


I think I recorded it but didn't find the time to watch it yet.

It's too bad that almost all remains of the separation years 1961-1989 have been removed in Berlin. But on many spots you can still very easily tell what was "West" and what was "East".


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Alfred G said:


> I think I recorded it but didn't find the time to watch it yet.
> 
> It's too bad that almost all remains of the separation years 1961-1989 have been removed in Berlin. But on many spots you can still very easily tell what was "West" and what was "East".


I recorded it also and stared it but got interrupted.

What´s interesting is that a lot of information about the separation years is documented in a variety of films (,,Goodbye Lenin`` is said to be fairly accurate for example and especially ,,Das Leben der Anderen``).

The ,,Wunder`` Web site has a good slide show with photos from life in the DDR.


----------

